# Your STORIES and PICTURES needed for new Magazine+website



## adamlongnecker (Dec 25, 2004)

New Colorado snowboarding Magazine dubbed standing sideways launches in January 05. Your content submissions are welcome. Contact me for more details.

www.adamlongnecker.com
Adam Longnecker


----------

